# [ODMP] New York City Police Department, New York ~ January 10, 2006



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

A Police Officer with the New York City Police Department was killed in the line of duty on January 10, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18117*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Police Officer Francis (Frank) Hennessy 
*New York City Police Department
New York*
End of Watch: Tuesday, January 10, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 35
*Tour of Duty:* 9 years
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Duty related illness
*Date of Incident:* Monday, January 9, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Officer Frank Hennessy suffered a fatal brain aneurysm while responding to a man with a gun call at the intersection of Flatbush Avenue and Farragut Road, in Brooklyn.

As the patrol car he was riding in approached the intersection, he observed a man matching the suspect's description. He collapsed as he jumped out of the patrol car to confront the man.

Other officers at the scene immediately started CPR. Officer Hennessy was transported to Kings County Hospital, and then transferred to Downstate Medical Center, where he died the following day.

Officer Hennessy had served with the New York City Police Department for 9 years, and was assigned to the 70th Precinct. He is survived by his wife and two daughters.

Agency Contact Information
New York City Police Department
1 Police Plaza
Room 1320
New York, NY 10038

Phone: (646) 610-6700

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

